# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  * Pyetje / Pergjigje dhe anasjelltas* II

## Tipiku

Ke degju per Operacionin Fshesa?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

jo, vetem per drynin


ke fshes me korent apo pa korent?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nuk e di.


Ke plane per vikendin?*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

jo

Xhenet si nuk e di?  :Gjumash:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po nuk e di.

Pse nuk te pelqen pergjigja ime?*

----------


## Tipiku

Ndoshta nuk e di kujt i thu ti korrent o Plako 

Fshese me Struj a i thoni kshu ju Xhenet?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

fshes me thithje a pa thithje ?  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Aha per aspirateur e ka fjalen.
Fshes me rryme
Po kemi.

Cfar te pyes tani??*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

cka te doje zemra jote  :buzeqeshje: 


> *Aha per aspirateur e ka fjalen.: p
> Fshes me rryme
> Po kemi.
> 
> Cfar te pyes tani??*


aspiratori eshte qe thith avullin qe leshon gjella



me aspirator e fshin shtepine?  :Gjumash:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po jo kjo eshte aspirateur.

Dini te fshini ju?*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

po, dhe me gome


Sa e veshtire eshte te fshish? :Gjumash:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Aspak

Cila ishte shprehja qe frasheri perdorte me shpesh ?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Cila ishte?

----------


## Tipiku

"Te vrasesh mickonja e ti pjekesh nzgare
ti heqesh krahet e komet e ti hash mishin sa te shijshme e ka mer zot
te q....a mishin e morrit"

A te pelqeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

----------


## [Asteroid]

Jo jo nuk eshte kjo. Eshte nje tjeter. E perdorte zakonisht kur takonte ndonje.

----------


## Tipiku

> Jo jo nuk eshte kjo. Eshte nje tjeter. E perdorte zakonisht kur takonte ndonje.


Mos o ajo :

Ma jep Doren te Futsha *Oren?  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Jo pra jo. Eshte nje tjeter qe e perdorte kur takonte ndonjerin dhe i thoshte ...... .... ......Pastaj vendoste buzen ne gaz dhe largohej duke ecur rrugeve te pashtruara nga qeveria e berishes

----------


## Tipiku

Boji Serch ke GOOgla  :perqeshje: 

Jeni Atdhetar?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po 

.................Ju ?*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

djaldhetar  :ngerdheshje: 


Po ti je bijdhtare?

----------

